
$600 Is Too Much for Samsung's New Chromebook Pro - gabrielbrangers
https://chromeunboxed.com/news/samsung-chromebook-pro-64gb-best-buy-but-is-it-worth-it/
======
LukeOT
Not when the iPhone is $1k... I remember the good old days of sub £100 (yes
I'm from the UK) phones.

